# For Sale - 240 Wa Gyuto



## Dave Martell (May 5, 2018)

*240mm Wa Gyuto - CPM154*









Model - Gyuto
Blade Length - 240mm
Steel - CPM154 (powdered stainless)
Hardness - Rc 61-62 (with cryo)
Height (at heel) - 55mm
Weight - 8oz (227g)
Handle Style - Wa (Octagonal)
Handle Dimensions - 20/25mm x 23/26mm x 135mm
Handle Materials - Maple Burl & Paper Micarta
Collection - Standard
FREE Lifetime Sharpening included!

Made from CPM154 powdered stainless steel to have great edge retention, ease of sharpening, and low maintenance requirements.


Food separation will be good, primarily as a result of the (thin) convex grind towards the edge, and also assisted by a forward balance where weight is retained in the upper section of the blade as much as possible. 


The spine, although nicely tapered, retains strength and resists flex yet the tip is thinly ground for making proper score cuts as required.


The octagonal wa style handle is full sized (see above dimensions) made from a blue dyed maple burl for the main section paired with a black paper micarta ferrule. I can see this handle appealing to a person who likes some color in their life but not so in your face. It has a sort of deep space look to it, yet simple.

_*Please see close up pictures for details.



_*Price - $525


**If interested in purchasing you can either checkout HERE or send me a PM with your email address and location and I'll follow by sending you a Paypal invoice.




*


----------



## Dave Martell (May 6, 2018)

Price dropped - need to sell ASAP! :sad0:

https://martellknives.com/collections/buy/products/240mm-wa-gyuto-cpm154


----------



## Dave Martell (May 7, 2018)

Don't make me drop the price again! :shocked3:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 7, 2018)

OK, *I dropped the price again* - my pain is your gain - really hoping it sells. :dazed:


----------



## Nemo (May 7, 2018)

Nice looking knife Dave. Is this the same grind as my O1?


----------



## Dave Martell (May 7, 2018)

Nemo said:


> Nice looking knife Dave. Is this the same grind as my O1?




The O1 knives were thinner stock to start with so they're thinner knives than these CPM154 knives are. This will weigh a bit more and be thicker mid-top of blade but overall ground the same style.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 7, 2018)

I know it's not an all in your face blingy knife but it's still a nice one folks, it's a real deal performer for sure. Damn, it's tough for me to do the salesman spiel speech thing...derp


----------



## Nemo (May 7, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> The O1 knives were thinner stock to start with so they're thinner knives than these CPM154 knives are. This will weigh a bit more and be thicker mid-top of blade but overall ground the same style.


Mine is a great thinner middleweight which has good food release for its width. I reckon a little extra thickness and convex would make a great all purpose middleweight.

This is a bargain. If I hadn't just bought one...

It's been said before- You don't see many Martells on BST.

GLWS


----------



## Dave Martell (May 7, 2018)

Thanks Phil!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 7, 2018)

*SOLD*


----------



## Bill13 (May 22, 2018)

That was an outstanding handle with just the right amount of bling, tastefully done. Almost bought it myself.


----------



## slickmamba (May 22, 2018)

beautiful, congrats on sale


----------



## Dave Martell (May 22, 2018)

Thanks gents!


----------

